# Doeling with spinal injury



## K-Ro (Nov 10, 2009)

I have a 4 month old alpine doeling that was hit by my herd queen on Saturday. She butted her in the hip area and she immediately went down and has not been able to get up or walk since then. 

I do not feel any broken bones. She is penned up by herself and we are holding her rear up multiple times a day and changing sides. She does not act like she is in pain at all. While holding her up she will walk around while we follow with her rear. When I ease her down on her hind legs they immediately begin folding up and she goes down.

I have given her Ibuprofen, Vit B, Vit C. She is eating, drinking, pooping, peeing just fine.

The only change I have seen was this morning when I lifted her up, she stretched her hind legs and wiggled her tail. Now she has been wiggling her tail all the time so that's not really new.

I am going to check in a bit and make sure she can actually feel in her hind legs - I hadn't checked that yet.

Has anyone ever seen this or have any ideas on what I might be able to do or check for her?


----------



## Feral Nature (Oct 26, 2007)

I have not seen this problem firsthand but if she can now wiggle her tail and if she can now straighten her legs when you hold her up, then she is improving. Perhaps she had some swelling around her nerves and with time and Ibruprofen, the inflamation is going down. I would keep doing what you are doing and hope for complete or almost complete improvement. She obviously can't live her life out like this.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

When there is a problem like this, try to use a vet, they can feel things with their hands you and I can't, this can be as simple as her hip out of joint. They also have drugs with antiinflammatory properties with real dosages we can help you with...banamine (you can't use Dex because it may be a broken bone). Biggy is time, it is going to take time to get her going if she was hit that hard, and trying to get her up on her own could actually cause more damage to tendons and nerves. Vicki


----------



## Feral Nature (Oct 26, 2007)

Vicki has a good point. Humans are put into c-collars if their necks/spines are suspected to be injured along with being strapped to a board if they may have a back/hip injury before they are even loaded on an ambulance. So it is possible that moving her around may exacerbate the injury. Good luck with her.


----------



## hammerithot (May 31, 2010)

The fact that she can now wiggle her tail and is stretching her hind legs is a good sign. But, and this cannot be stressed enough, GET A VET! She could have a dislocated hip! I had a dog that suffered from a mild case of hip displaysia. When he would knock his hip out, he would lose the use of one hind leg and his tail. First time it happened was when we discovered the problem. After that, we were able to manage it at home. My point is, until you get a vet out, perhaps get radiographs, you cannot know what's going on in there. I know that vets are looked down upon a bit from the perspective of dairy goat owners, but still, they're the ones with the education and the x-ray machines. Even if they know nothing of dairy goats, they still know more about bones and spinal cords than we do!


----------



## Feral Nature (Oct 26, 2007)

I had a Great Pyreneese get run over and his pelvis and back legs were messed up something awful. He was really gentle and accomodating about me messing with his hindquarters. I popped his hips back in place, or something, I don't know what I did. Anyway, I gave him BoSe every day for a week (after I read something bout giving BoSe to dogs somewhere). He got well. This may have nothing to do with your doe, but it probably would not hurt to give her BoSe.


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

Don't have anything to suggest but just wanted to say I hope she makes it through this


----------



## cariboujaguar (Feb 9, 2009)

ouchy, I have hip dysplacia, all this talk of hips and backs is making me ache! I hope she's okay, thanks for posting and good luck!


----------



## Squires (Jul 23, 2010)

Since she is only a kid, can you take her to the vet? 

A really strong anti-inflammatory medication (like banamine) can help reduce inflammation, and may be enough to relieve pressure on a nerve and help her get back to normal. IF a nerve is pinched or is not getting enough blood flow now, the longer it is like that, the greater the possibility that it will not recover.

If she just recovered use of her tail, that is a good sign.

IF you don't have banamine, I think that Aspirin is the preferred anti-inflammatory medication for small ruminants. Based on my experiences with sheep, and my own experiences with medical stuff as a child, I would say that you could safely give her as many as 2 regular aspirin a couple of times a day, and it could relieve the swelling around the nerve. BUT -- if you can -- get her to a vet or have a vet come by.

If for some reason you do not have access to a vet, you have to decide if she is a goner, or if she might be rehabilitated. I BELIEVE that moving their legs for them, very very gently through the normal range of motion, and then carefully turning the whole animal from side to side several times a day so that blood flows through their muscles and they don't get "bed sores," will help. Providing it is a pinched nerve and not a broken bone.

I hope she continues to eat, drink and regain movement. 
Best wishes.


----------



## cariboujaguar (Feb 9, 2009)

I would make her a sling, I've seen them made with sweatshirts, towing straps, hammocks... just make sure she can't panic and get twisted up in it, if she can 'hang' around for awhile it may help, at least keep ehr rumen functioning normally... I understand what it's like to not be able to call a vet, if you can't then I'd try making her a sling and massage her daily.


----------



## IXEL (May 17, 2010)

I noticed that people were talking about hips, make sure to check for swelling! And yes, a vet is extreamly needed!


----------



## K-Ro (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks everyone. She continued to wiggle her tail, but didn't move her legs anymore. Her back was broken right where the hips are. Just a freak injury, just had to be hit right there and with enough power.


----------



## Feral Nature (Oct 26, 2007)

Carol, sorry about the doeling.

I just noticed that you are my neighbor. And your husband is probably Wendish like I am


----------



## K-Ro (Nov 10, 2009)

Yep, that he would be. English is actually his second language. We moved back to his family home 5 years ago.


----------



## Feral Nature (Oct 26, 2007)

I think we talked about this before a good while ago, I sure enjoy knowing there are goat people on here near me and Wendish folk as well!


----------

